# How long the timing belt can hold?



## rlacnsrl (Mar 1, 2010)

Recently, My gf wants cheap beetle, so

I have an appointment with a lady who has 2001 158k miles beetle.

First time when I asked about timing belt, she said timing belt is ok now.

So, I asked again, she said she's not sure but maybe done by previouse owner before her.

I am curious, Is it possible the beetle has never been changed timing belt until 158k??

I don't think timing belt can not hold until 158k.

How's your thinking?

She also said the car has no battery. 
I can bring my tt's old battery but I am worry. Because of battery reset, Vagcom can not find anything even the car has many issues other than battery.
Any suggestion for that?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

At 158k, it would coming up on its 2nd timing belt change. I'd probably get it done anyway. I think its possible it could hold that long, but I would say its more on the unlikely side. But who knows what mileage it was done at the first time. Factor in a timing belt change in the cost of the car.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

When I met my wife her beetle had 146thou on the clock with the OEM TB/WP.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

I don't think VW has a recommended timing belt change interval in their documentation. I changed mine at 8 years and 150K just to be safe.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

VW doesn't for the 2.0L, but Bentley Publishers recommends 5 years/60k.

I think its 80k for the TDI and 1.8T though.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Rockerchick said:


> VW doesn't for the 2.0L, but Bentley Publishers recommends 5 years/60k.
> 
> I think its 80k for the TDI and 1.8T though.


I think there are two different intervals for the TDI engine depending if you have the original or the newer version with the longer lasting belt.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

dr_spock said:


> I don't think VW has a recommended timing belt change interval in their documentation. I changed mine at 8 years and 150K just to be safe.


Don't post misinformation when you don't know what you're talking about. The 2.0 needs a timing belt and waterpump every 80,000 miles / 128,000kms.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> Don't post misinformation when you don't know what you're talking about. The 2.0 needs a timing belt and waterpump every 80,000 miles / 128,000kms.


Just hold up a sec with the beat down stick. The first 3 words were I DONT THINK. That gives them one free pass on spouting out misinformation... However after the first warning, it's open season.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

In the age of Google there's no excuse. It's not much harder to find a real answer than it is to type "I don't think".

The problem with the internet is that you can always find the answer you want, and it's because of clueless people talking out of their ass.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I've never seen an 80k interval for the 2.0. In my Bentley, it doesn't show a change interval, only CHECK the belt every 40k or something. Bentley Publishers I think even says while VW doesn't recommend an interval for the 2.0, Bentley recommends the 60k/5 years. 

That said, I did mine at 77k but 9 years on the car. I'll probably be following the year interval more, as I don't put a ton of miles on my car.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sser-non-turbo&highlight=timing+belt+interval

Call your dealer, they'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I'm just saying that the VW maintenance schedule does not call for a change interval for the 2.0L timing belt, only the 80k interval for the 1.8T and TDI. 

The Bentley says: 

"Volkwagen does not specify a replacement interval for the camshaft drive belt on the 2.0L gasoline engine. However, the publisher recommends the belt be inspected periodically and replaced at least every 90k miles or every 5 years." (Thought it was 60k but I just pulled out my Bentley to check).

I know what the general consensus is on the timing belt, but as far as what is printed, there is nothing official from VW on the 2.0L belt change, at least not in my NB Bentley for the '98-'02 cars.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Rockerchick said:


> I'm just saying that the VW maintenance schedule does not call for a change interval for the 2.0L timing belt, only the 80k interval for the 1.8T and TDI.
> 
> The Bentley says:
> 
> ...



Yup, nothing in my owner's manual about timing belt service interval either. My Bentley says the same thing as above.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Well aren't we lucky to have timing belts that hold forever as long as we check them every 20k...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

HAHA :facepalm:


----------



## dsleggett (Feb 5, 2006)

FYI, pay attention to years not just mileage. My wife's 2001 1.8T Beetle just shredded the timing belt at 72,000 miles. Upon further inspection in the Bentley they recommend every 4 years or the 105k miles that is the factory recommendation. I know I will never go past 60k or 4 years again. The belt didn't break it just shredded 3/4 of the teeth off and bent 16 out of 20 valves. So $1000 worth of head work (but it looks brand new, bead blasted, 20 new valves and guides, 6 new lifters) and another $500 worth of parts (ARP head bolts seem to be the way to go) I'm a few hours from having it back on the road. I just need to figure out the trick to getting that right side lower engine mount back on the block, very tight quarters. It came out easy, I guess because I had already pulled the head off, but I spent almost an hour trying everything last night, no go. 

Edit 1/20/13: Pull the left side engine mount bolts out and you have plenty of wiggle room to slide the right side mount in. I tried jacking the right side up/down/forward and couldn't ever quite get it until I removed left side bolts. Way easier than all of the jacking. Also, after all of the jacking using a block of wood between the oil pan and jack I have a small oil pan gasket leak I never had before. Haven't gotten around to fixing it yet. 

The car has been running like a top since September. Also, replace all of your vacuum lines while you have everything off of the head.


----------



## stagman (Dec 6, 2006)

A timely topic. 

I have an '05 TDi with only 50k and am torn as to whether I should replace the belt, as the car is going on 8 years. 

Opinions?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would do it. The TDI is an extremely interference engine. If the belt goes, you WILL have damage and its not cheap. The timing belt service is way cheaper than fixing a busted engine.


----------



## stagman (Dec 6, 2006)

Rockerchick said:


> I would do it. The TDI is an extremely interference engine. If the belt goes, you WILL have damage and its not cheap. The timing belt service is way cheaper than fixing a busted engine.


 I'm well aware of that, but geez, how much can a belt degrade with only 50k on it?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Its not just the belt though, its the tensioner and rollers and water pump, etc. Its not just mileage either, its years. Think about what a tire would look like with 8 years on it. Heck, I had dry rotting tires at 3 years and less than 30k on them (and they weren't cheap tires either). 

The Bentley manual recommends 60k or 5 years, whichever comes first. You can get all the parts to do the job for around $300. Plenty of really good how-to's out there too if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## stagman (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
I'm going ahead and have it done, although It'll have to be by someone way more qualified than myself.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

The belt rotting out is definitely an issue, but the weak point I have to say is the hydraulic tensioner itself. I change my belts at 60k. I got lucky on my 1st one. It lasted 83k miles, and the water pump broke on it. When I took the belt off to change it, it broke. When I did my rebuild (rod install, head work, and rings), I changed it again, and the belt had about 45k on it. In my mind, it's worth it for the piece of mind to change it at 60k or 5 years. In the long run, it'll be cheaper.


----------



## redmk2bunny (Jul 26, 2007)

Plus once you've done it a few 10 -50+ times it becomes simple and fun to do a tbelt service. People get raped when bringing their car in for a tb service. The job calls for 4 to 6 hours but it can be done in an hour... If you know what your doing. especially on 2.0L and old mk1 and mk2 8V motor. those can be done in 30 minutes


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

1st service: 105xxx miles with visual inspection during every oil change after 60k

2nd service: 172k due to a leak at the water-pump

Currently at 205k, so next service is around 250k... if my Bug lasts that long.


----------

